# Hols



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Whoopee, off for to the land where the Scottish people live, for 2 or 3 or hopefully 4 weeks.


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

You're very welcome up here, Kev and Liz. Twas a nice day today in Glasgow so hopefully you're bringing good weather with you.

Enjoy

Diane


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Whoopee, off for to the land where the Scottish people live, for 2 or 3 or hopefully 4 weeks.


Where's that - New Zealand?

Colin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dannimac said:


> You're very welcome up here, Kev and Liz. Twas a nice day today in Glasgow so hopefully you're bringing good weather with you.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Diane


Well we got as far as Wanlochhead, Came off the M6 at J14, went up throught the gears, 1,2,3,4, 5 err no 5th gear, brakes screeching every time I touch them and the damned step is acting up to.

They say things come in 3s, hope they stop at 3 too.

We went to a garage in Sanquhar for a bit of help, but no go til Monday so we'll be local till then, I just hope the gearbox problem is external and not too expensive otherwise it'll kill the funds for the whole trip.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Really disappointing. I hope it gets fixed quickly and does not cost too much.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Sanquhar not the most scenic town to visit, but could be worse. We are fairly local - Dumfries about 28 miles away. If you need any help, (certainly not technical!) just post or e:mail. If the garage can't help, we know a few workshop type garages here which may be able to get you on your way.

Hope all is well on Monday.

Sue


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Am a bit further away near Glasgow but again if I can be of assistance just PM me. 
Weather been nice here today, hope you enjoy your trip


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Hope you are getting sorted out


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry for no replies, we only got back last night.

We spent the weekend around Sanquhar/moffat area until Monday when we went to see Ronald Lairg, nr the station in Sanquhar (nice lad, very helpful) he did the brake pads, but the gearbox has stripped the teeth of the two parts making the fifth gear, it's a little job to fix but the parts are ferociously expensive, over £500, so we just carried on with our hols as normal minus top gear.

We went around by Cromarty, up to the north coast, around Wester Ross, down to Skye, the weather on Skye was beautiful so we wanderered around for a whole week, re-visisting places we gone before and discovering new ones.

We ended up getting as far south as Moffat, and decided that 200 miles in 4th might be asking too much and got recovered home.

The Camper is going up for sale as soon as we've repaired the gearbox, but not sure how we're going to pay for it yet.

As an aside. We used £540 in diesel over 1700 miles of mainly white roads, only the first 200 having the benefit of a full complement of gears, so I think we did OK I kept it down to 30/40 most of the time, so if you were stuck behind us until we pulled over sorry, but now you know why.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Update...


We took the van to get the gearbox sorted yesterday, 2 hour job, picking it up tomorrow, so it'll be on Ebay as soon as we've tidied the old girl up and written a decent description.


----------

